
China: Baidu Acquires Y Combinator-Backed AI Startup Raven - tim333
http://www.dealstreetasia.com/stories/65184-65184/
======
tonydiv
Why don't more Chinese people apply to YC? They are they ONLY YC startup with
Chinese founders? Wow.

*I mean Chinese, as in from AND living in China.

~~~
gg_hamster
Because they want people to actually move to Bay Area for 3 months, which is
quite difficult for Chinese (visa, etc.)

